
Total synthesis of Escherichia coli with a recoded genome - Munksgaard
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1192-5
======
Munksgaard
As I understand it, this bacteria-like organism was synthetically made, and is
fundamentally different from other organisms that we know of because of the
difference in codon-counts. However, I'm not sure I understand what that
means, perhaps someone else has a better explanation?

